# MN/POR/NY Trade Idea



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I know the T-Wolves won't trade KG-but here is an idea if they want to.

Portland trades: 
PG Damon Stoudamire 
PF Rasheed Wallace 
2nd Round Pick

Portland receives: 
SF Kevin Garnett 

Minnesota trades: 
SG Wally Szczerbiak 
SF Kevin Garnett 
PG Terrell Brandon 
SG Anthony Peeler 

Minnesota receives: 
PG Damon Stoudamire 
PF Rasheed Wallace 
SF Latrell Sprewell 
PF Kurt Thomas 
1st Round Pick/2nd Round Pick

New York trades: 
SF Latrell Sprewell 
PF Kurt Thomas 
1st Round Pick

New York receives: 
SG Wally Szczerbiak 
PG Terrell Brandon 
SG Anthony Peeler 

LINEUPS

POR:
C-Dale Davis
PF-Kevin Garnett
SF-Scottie Pippen/Bonzi??
SG-Derek Anderson
PG-Antonio Daniels

MN:
C-Kurt Thomas/Nesterovic
PF-Rasheed Wallace
SF-Ricky Davis
SG-Latrell Spreewell
PG-Damon Stoudamire

NY:
C-Mike Doleac
PF-Antonio McDyess
SF-Wally Szczerbiak
SG-Allan Houston
PG-Terrell Brandon

WHY PORTLAND DOES IT: Damon goes-and they get KG

WHY NY DOES IT: They get a good PG for once and a younger player to replace Spree-who is getting old.

WHY MIN. DOES IT-Wally leaves which is what he wants. They get two good big men to replace KG they lose Brandon-but get a okay PG in Stoudamire and the draft picks will really help them.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

IMO T'Wolves would prefer KG over Wallace, Brandon over Stoudamire, Szczerbiak over Sprewell. And don't tell me they will tank the ships just for Kurt Thomas!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

These are interesting ideas, but I really just cannot see the Wolves letting go of Garnett for anybody except Duncan or O'Neal or Kidd or something.


----------



## ballinfreakNY (Aug 6, 2002)

*obviously...*

you are a blazers fan because the other 2 teams get absoloutly SCREWED!


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I dont think the T'Wolves would give up Garnett, unless the get a sure-fire franchise player (and Wallace ain't it).


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

the best case for N.Y in any trades with Protland would be to include Sanonis in the package. He would fill nicely the hole at center and give this team a new dimension in terms of passing the ball. 
With such an inside passer as Sabas, Houston and Spree would be really happy to see a lot of ball movements. And mcDyess would blossom because Sabas enjoys to pass to a slashing and athletic forward (like he did with 'Sheed in Portland).

So, your deal porposition are nice, but include Sabonis and they will make look Layden like a wizard


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

the best case for N.Y in any trades with Protland would be to include Sanonis in the package. He would fill nicely the hole at center and give this team a new dimension in terms of passing the ball. 
With such an inside passer as Sabas, Houston and Spree would be really happy to see a lot of ball movements. And mcDyess would blossom because Sabas enjoys to pass to a slashing and athletic forward (like he did with 'Sheed in Portland).

So, your deal porposition are nice, but include Sabonis and they will make look Layden like a wizard


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Since the Cavs got Davis back the T-Wolves linup would look like this:

C-Rasho Nesterovic
PF-Kurt Thomas
SF-Rasheed Wallace(it's a big stretch)
SG-Latrell Spreewell
PG-Damon Stoudamire

or

C-Thomas/Nesterovic
PF-Rasheed Wallace
SF-Spreewell
SG-Troy Hudson
PG-Damon Stoudamire


----------

